# portable generator no output power



## 240wrx02 (Oct 13, 2012)

hello, Im have a Campbell Hausfeld brushless generator 5500w, I bought it used and when I got it, it did have some output power, with no load around 40vac and with load jumped to around 70vac... so I took it a part to clean it, put it back together (double check all connections) and now it doesn't have output power at all, check for voltage at the capacitor terminal and Im getting around 10vac, but nothing after that... If anybody have any idea of what could be wrong or anything else to check I will really appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## bec98x (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have experience with CH but likely has lost its magnatism and may need to be reflashed. Find a repair manual for it for this procedure.


----------



## 240wrx02 (Oct 13, 2012)

Update: just in case this post helps anybody, I tried doing the reflash with an extension cord and a 12v battery, but that didn't work either, so I moved to check the diodes and they were fine, so I replaced the capacitor since I don't have a way to check that and that actually worked, so I hope this helps somebody else


----------



## EricaRonnie16 (May 12, 2016)

Generator 5500w, while this turn out to extract it straight in to be a bad voltage control device. shutting down off the generator as it at a standstill has a weight on it reason the regulator to set off to full output because it make an effort to maintain the voltage up at the same time as the generator is measured down, which damage the regulator..
________________________

RV Generators Come with Useful Features


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

There are some reasons that can cause no output power of generator.

1. Diesel engine problem, oil quality problem 2. Generator coil problem 3. Generator aging (possibility is relatively small)


Generally, the gap of the injector is improperly adjusted or the cylinder is leaking. That's because, when the diesel engine is running, the generator works, and there is voltage and frequency in the case of no load. When the load is increased, the brake is turned off and the power is turned off. This indicates that the load is increased, so that the running resistance of the generator is increased, but the diesel engine running oil supply power is not increased, so that the diesel engine and the generator are not synchronized. The generator voltage is reduced, and the current is increased, causing the circuit breaker overcurrent to trip and power off.


----------

